# hqut1.exe



## linus (8 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe aus dem Netz das Programm hqut1.exe "eingefangen".
Es hat sich unter c\windows\Temp eingenistet.
Norton sagte mir, es sei eine Veränderung an der autostart-sequenz vorgenommen worden und es handele sich wahrscheinlich um einen dialer, und hat mich mehrmals gewarnt.
Ich habe die Datei umbenannt und dann erfolgreich? gelöscht.
Danach ist keine Meldung mehr aufgetreten.
z.Info: ich benutze den smartsurfer.

Hat jemand dieses Problem auch mal gehabt, bzw. weiß jemand, was sich dahinter verbirgt? Muß ich evtl. noch weitere Dateien löschen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus, linus


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*



			
				linus schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe aus dem Netz das Programm hqut1.exe "eingefangen".
> Es hat sich unter c\windows\Temp eingenistet.


das hört sich sehr nach einem zufallsgenerierten Dateinamen an. Es ist zu 
befürchten, dass der Schädling, was immer er sein mag, noch auf dem PC ist.
 Wie gehst du ins Web  analog-Modem/ISDN oder DSL? 

cp


----------



## linus (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

Hallo,

Norton Internet security läuft immer mit.
Anschluß ist analog/ISDN.

Danke, linus


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*



			
				linus schrieb:
			
		

> Norton Internet security läuft immer mit.
> Anschluß ist analog/ISDN.


Ist der VS auf dem letzten Stand (bzw on-line Update?) 
 Smartsurfer ist leider nicht die bestmögliche Versicherung gegen illegale Dialerinstallation und Einwahl.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28851
Die dort empfohlenen  Maßnahmen sind bei Einsatz von Smartsurfer nicht anwendbar.
Es gibt aber noch die Möglichkeit, wenigstens etwas größere Sicherheit durch Einsatz von Schutzprogrammen zu erzielen.
http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads.php

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

Hallo,

die Datei hqut1.exe ist wieder da und versucht auf das Internet zuzugreifen, was ich natürlich ablehne.
Kann ich irgendwie feststellen, wo die Ursprungsdatei versteckt ist, und ob evtl. noch weitere Dateien dazugehören? Im windows-explorer ist sie nicht zu finden.

Danke und Gruß, linus


----------



## BenTigger (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

Schau mal bei http://www.merijn.org/files/hijackthis.zip
nach HijackThis  Das Programm zeigt dir alle geladene Hintergrundprogramme und Reg Einträge an. vielleicht findet sich da was.

Das Ergebniss als Textdatei notfalls hier hinterlegen (*.txt)
dann können auch andere Experten sich das mal ansehen, was auf deinem System eingenistet ist


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

http://www.rokop-security.de/index.php?act=idx
nter dem obigen Link findest zu noch mehr Zu HiJackThis


----------



## linus (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

Hallo Leute,
die Datei ist leider noch da.
ich habe jetzt hijackthis laufen lassen.
Hoffe, der Anhang ist für euch lesbar.
Vielleicht habt ihr ein, zwei Ideen dazu.
Danke schon mal, linus


----------



## BenTigger (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

Hi Linus,

schau dir mal die angehängte PDF Datei an.

Das ist die Auswertung deines Logfiles.

Da sind einige böse Dinge ( Rotes Ausrufezeichen ) die du unbedingt fixen solltest.

Auch die Gelb markierten Sachen mal prüfen.


----------



## linus (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

Danke, werde gleich mal reinschauen.
Sorry, was meinst Du mit fixen? Das geht wohl im hijack Programm?
Die Angriffe kommen übrigens von der Adresse 206.204.51.132.
Norton behauptet aber, dass er alles abwehrt ...!?!
Gruß, linus


----------



## BenTigger (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

Fixen ist Manuell gemeint.

Dateien löschen bzw. Registryeinträge löschen.

*ABER VORSICHT* Registryeinträge nur von einer versierten Person bearbeiten lassen. Wer sich mit dem Betriebsystem nicht auskennt, kann schnell das Betriebsystem unreparabel lahmlegen, da Registryänderungen sofort und unwideruflich durchgeführt werden. (Kein GO BACK BUTTON vorhanden)


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

Bei dieser automatischen Auswertung der HJT-Logfiles rate ich zur Vorsicht! 
Die grundsätzliche Herangehensweise ist ja hier beschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=31646


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

Hallo nochmal,

das hqut1.exe kann ich zwar löschen es kommt aber immer wieder beim nächsten internet start.
Was ich noch versuche, ist diesen InstallationsAsssistent (Position 016 im hjt-logfile) zu finden und zu löschen.
Alles andere im file mit Fragezeichen ist schon länger auf dem PC und eigentlich bekannt.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch als fast Voll-Laie:

warum ist DSL so viel sicher als ein analoger Anschluss?

Danke und Gruß, linus


----------



## BenTigger (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

Schon mal den gesamten Cache vom Browser gelöscht?

Bei dem IE unter XP Siehe Bildanhang und alles unterhalb des markierten Bereichs löschen.

Der Ordner namens Internet nach Dokumente und Einstellungen muss aber dem Namen deines Anmeldenames entsprechen.
Ich melde mich fürs Internet halt immer mit Gastrechten am System an und der Username ist eben Internet um sich das leichter merken zu können 

auch das Verzeichniss TEMP dadrüber komplett leeren.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage hätte ich noch als fast Voll-Laie:
> 
> warum ist DSL so viel sicher als ein analoger Anschluss?
> 
> Danke und Gruß, linus



Worauf beziehst du die Aussage "sicher" ??

Viren, Würmern, Trojanern und sonstiger Schadsoftware ist es vollkommen egal, ob du mit DSL oder Analog am Internet angeschlossen bist. Bei DSL sind sie nur schneller auf dem PC 

Aber DSL hat einen anderen gewaltigen Vorteil, der zu Dialerhochzeiten hochwichtig war und auch jetzt nicht zu verachten ist.

Wenn du nur via DSL den PC mit der Aussenwelt verbindest, also kein Modem und keine Faxkarte oder auch einige Telefonanlagen vom PC fern hälst, kannst du dir zwar Dialer auf dem PC runterladen, aber diese können keine Telefonnummer anwählen und dir so ungewollte Kosten aufbürden.

DSL ist eine Festverbindung und kann nicht mit einer Telefonnummer geändert werden.


----------



## Fallbeil (10 Mai 2006)

*Datensicherung!*

Wie wäre es mit einer Strafanzeige oder jedenfalls mit einer eigenen Datensicherung? Solche Daten suchen die Ermittler immer...


----------



## linus (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

Hallo BenTigger,
das mit dem Löschen der Browser-Einträge war vielleicht ein entscheidender Hinweis. Ich wußte gar nicht, wo überall windows soviel Müll lagert...
Seit ich jetzt im net bin, ist noch nichts wieder aufgetreten, so let´s hope!

Jedenfalls Vielen Dank erstmal und lieben (erleichterten) Gruß, linus 

P.S. Das mit dsl war so eine Frage, weil wir kein dsl über Erdkabel kriegen und ich gerade über dsl-sky nachdenke.


----------



## linus (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: hqut1.exe*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte nochmal versuchen, mehr über das hqut1.exe herauszufinden.
Es ist natürlich wieder aufgetaucht.
In der .doc seht Ihr screenshots von meinen smartsurfer-Einstellungen und der Warnmeldung vom smartsurfer.

Dazu habe ich nochmal ein hjt-logfile anghängt.

Wahrscheinlich kommt das Programm beim downloaden eines Norton-antivirus-updates mit rüber. Damit habe ich seit einigen Wochen die gleichen Probleme, die in anderen Foren als Fehlermeldung LU1806 und LU1832 schon diskutiert wurden.
Des weiteren läuft mein Norton Abo am 25.5. aus.
Norton erkennt das Programm hqut1.exe offensichtlich nicht als malware, warnt allerdings, wenn es auf das Internet "zugreifen" will.

Könnte das Programm zu Norton dazugehören?

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Mühe,  linus


----------

